# Long Tunic Jacket with Short Sleeves - S to 3X



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Fron Caron International comes a great knit tunic sweater/jacket with short sleeves (or modify how you wish) in sizes Small to 3X and the pattern is FREE. Love it! :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So classic.... Love the detail on the back. Thanks!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

And I found yarn for $1.00/per skein, at Big lots!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that just isn't fair. Wantta share? What great olors you found and so much of each one. I have occasionally found some nice yarn there but seldom enough to do a bigger project. There are a couple other stores in area that I should make a point of stopping int o occasionally. No way you could pass that up at that price!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!


----------



## thebetters2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good question. Please allow me to give my 2 cents. I love this short sleeve pattern because it will keep my torso warm while freeing up my arms. I simply hate sleeves over sleeves. I feel smothered. Also, I love no collar. I don't do collars and my daughter is the same. I will probably do one for her and for me.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!


Style?


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I looked at the pattern and it was four stars meaning experienced knitters only. Scared me off totally. How does one know when to go beyond the two star variety of patterns?

Karen knitting hat a AND bones, tomorrow see the doctor and am super scared


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!


Fashion statement, Jessica J. It is truly cute....and I bet YOU could add long sleeves if you wanted to. You know it would look good on you.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

I love sweater! I think it is too advanced for me now - but I'm going to save it so I can make it later (after I become experienced, lol)


----------



## grasshopper72554 (Sep 17, 2011)

kabedew said:


> Karen knitting hat a AND bones, tomorrow see the doctor and am super scared


I know you mean I see the doctor Monday and I am scared as well. Warm hugs, prayers and best wishes.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the back interest, too. Doesn't look like it is too complicated! Gaynell


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!


You beat me to it, Jessica-Jean. Just like the shorts/sandals with long-sleeved heavy sweatshirts! I always assume there is some zone-heating going on here for which I am just not programmed in this "old" body....


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also noticed that it said "Experienced" level and I wondered if maybe it had something to do with either the cabling (which isn't difficult) or some treatment in the shoulder shaping, knit in one piece, etc. But if you would like to check the pattern out for yourself to determine it's feasibility, here's the link:

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/mwanza/mwanza_1.html

And while I'm here, let me tell you about a bidding site for yarns with the most incredible prices, where you can purchase 8 skeins of quality yarn (all fiber contents imagineable) for less than the price of a movie! It's called Yarniso. Now some of you may already know about this company but since I didn't until about 10 min ago, I thought I'd share it with everyone. And if you go into the "Closeouts" you'll see Alpaca yarns at prices you won't believe!

http://yarniso.yarns.co/categories


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!


I was wondering that one myself.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!


Jessica-Jean! You're so practical!


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't find the pattern on Caron International,


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

MrsB said:


> And I found yarn for $1.00/per skein, at Big lots!


I LOVE Big Lots!!!!....The one near my doctor's office is HUGE and had a lot of $1.00 yarn last time I was there. I go again this coming Monday....and I WILL be stopping at Big Lots!!!!!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!
> ...


It makes layering more comfortable when the sleeves are shorter also longer sweaters are slimming which will appeal to a large number of us--- HA HA I made a pun!!!

I will be making this one right after Christmas!!!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I also noticed that it said "Experienced" level and I wondered if maybe it had something to do with either the cabling (which isn't difficult) or some treatment in the shoulder shaping, knit in one piece, etc. But if you would like to check the pattern out for yourself to determine it's feasibility, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/mwanza/mwanza_1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks she said as she held her head-- just what I needed another fantastic yarn site!!!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. I wear 1X or 2X and it is difficult to find patts for that. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, short sleeves seem counterintuitive but are really great for layerig, mobility and keeping chest and backside warmer when sitting at outdoor events. I don't like a lot of ulk at underarms when I am driving or walking briskly outside. Of course, I'm in Texas. Jessica-Jean is in Canada... Big differerence in needs!!!!!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, MrsB for the pattern link .... I personally think it is a very neat sweater, short sleeves and all !


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I must be some kind of dense. Can anyone explain to me just why one might want a long sweater ... with *short* sleeves? If my torso and bottom end are in need of a warming layer, don't my arms also need to be kept warm? _What_ am I missing here?!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

As for 'fashion statement' and 'style', my kids will be the first to say I haven't a clue nor any interest in such things.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As for 'fashion statement' and 'style', my kids will be the first to say I haven't a clue nor any interest in such things.


I love fashion....unfortunately my body is not built for it....and I'm way too old for the young stuff anymore...LOL...but that doesn't keep me from drooling over it!!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> lvchocl8nknitting said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


So much variety on this forum ..wouldn't it be a dull old world if we were all the same! Vive la difference!


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

Having gone through breast cancer, I LOVE short sleeves, yet want to wear sweaters. I search for sweaters - that look so lovely in winter - but have short sleeves. There are not many of them.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link to that pattern. I will be making this sometime next year. I like short sleeves year around.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a short cardigan similar to this and I just love it, it is not quite as long.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

My typing it not with my thoughts tonight, I meant short sleeved.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

In high school I also had a sweater like this. It took the place of wearing a coat. We weren't allowed to wear jeans then, like the kids do now. So, the sweater was worn as an accompaniment to a tartan plaid skirt, knee highs and shoes with a buckle across the instep. It was a very fashionable statement in the early 70s and I remember that outfit fondly. Now, the sweater has resurfaced and it works great with jeans and a turtleneck cotton shirt (when it gets icy) or a simple tee shirt. Another look is the long sweater paired with a very short skirt and patterned hosiery and shortie boots - still a fun look (for those who can pull it off).


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Mrs.B I am having trouble locating the tunic jacket . Also what yarn did you use? Thanks!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If you go back to page one, all the info is there, including the direct link to the pattern instructions. But here it is again:

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/mwanza/mwanza_1.html


----------



## shufflebare (Feb 28, 2014)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME..............I have tried and tried to find the pattern for this long tunic sweater and cannot find it anywhere. I even tried the link and it's not there. Is there any way I can get the pattern sent to me.

TYIA

My email is 
[email protected]


----------



## shufflebare (Feb 28, 2014)

The link does not work.......And I so would like this pattern.


----------

